# moshulu wind jammer.



## terry morrow

Hi To All,
The sailing ship "MOSHULU" was mentioned today regarding the book
by "ERIC NEWBY" THE LAST GRAIN RACE, the ship's name rang a bell
In my memory,I am sure it was featured in the film THE GODFATHER
PART TWO, It was in the scene when it was coming in to NEW YORK
Harbour with the young VITO CORELONE,can any members recall 
Any more info on this sailing ship.
Regards Terry Morrow.


----------



## antias

Today a restaurant ship in Philadelphia.

Matthias


----------



## Basil

Newby: excellent author.
'The Last Grain Race' is great account of a modern man's trip in a commercial square rigger. 

His 'A Short Walk in the Hindu Kush' is well worth reading too.

After reading them I never again looked down on people who worked in the rag trade. Look up his bio to see why (*))

antias, I didn't know that. Used to go to Philly, but no more, so will never have the opportunity to visit her.


----------



## ted harrison

*ted harrison*

On the subject of the fascinating Eric Newby, his other book, 'Slowly down the Ganges' is also a great read.


----------



## Tony D

Agree the Last Grain Race is a first class read,Moshulu did indeed feature in the Godfather, I have another of Mr Newby's works about the place somewhere about his adventures in Spain as a very young man,forget the title now,he certainly had a interesting life.
Dont suppose it would be possible for a young chap to just take off and do his own thing nowadays, to many bloody forms to fill in now.
Ah just a minute, think I am getting mixed up with that chap who wrote Cider with Rosey


----------



## TonyAllen

There was a thread about books and Eric's name was mention quite a few times about the grain race but his later book with the picture's
of the trip was quite impressive with full size photos,borrowed it from my local libary,all of his books was well worth a read Tony


----------



## terry morrow

Thanks for the info antias,What's the food like,any hard tack!.
Regards Terry.


----------



## antias

terry morrow said:


> Thanks for the info antias,What's the food like,any hard tack!.
> Regards Terry.


Terry, I was´nt there. A friend of mine told me. Maybe google shows the menue. ;-)

Found it here.

Matthias


----------



## terry morrow

Hi Antias,found the MOSHULU FLOATING RESTAURANT in PHILADELPHIA,looks
Like a nice place for a meal.
Best Regards Terry.


----------



## werner_ju

Her history:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moshulu

Regards,
Werner


----------



## Bill.B

When I was mate in the sailing barge Ethel for Silvertown services the skipper was Horace Briggs an ex waterman from Barking. He told me that he knew Eric Newby as he had come " Swan upping" with the watermans company on their annual swan count on the Thames. He said he was an extremely interesting guy and very tough. I see Moshulu fairly regularly as I go to the Aker shipyard in Philadelphia building the new Crowley tankers.


----------



## Dartskipper

She also can be seen in the first "Rocky" film. When the main character, played by Sylvester Stallone, is in training, he runs along the Philadelphia waterfront past Moshulu in one scene.

Roy.


----------

